
The HTML and CSS Security Checklist - kingeek
https://www.sqreen.io/checklists/html-css-security-checklist
======
kingeek
Hey HN, I created this checklist to help fellow web developers avoid common
vulnerabilities in HTML and CSS. Have feedback?

